# ice storm in CT



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

How hard did Conn. get hit with ice this past weekend


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wasnt bad here we had about 1.5 inches of snow that froze over with the cold temps. A heavy sanding took care of everything.The western part of the state got it worse with heavier snow amounts. I think there was 35,000 people without power. The wind storm today gave us 100,000 + residents without power.


----------



## snowdevil (Jan 9, 2005)

Sat night Temps went from 50 to 18 in a couple hours, rain turned to snow, a forcast of 2 inches turned to 9 inches locally overnight, then the snow kept coming, not much ice around Danbury, but the rain coated every surface under the snow. 50 mile per hour winds made my large lots range from bare pavement to thirty inch drifts next to buildings:angry: , the actual snowfall was between six and eight I think, some of my driveways were windblown clean, some had drifts. I can't wait for an old school regular snowstorm with dry snow and a forcasted start and finish to it......


----------

